# Springmaid.......9/15......Flounder Whisperer



## RoccoS (May 4, 2014)

Had a great day at Springmaid with Dad and some of the guys........caught 9 Flounder unfortunately only 3 keepers in the group plenty of Spanish and Blue's and the Flounder Whisperer Sean lost more Flounder than we could all count!! Lol He did however manage to put one on the deck for me on my rod while I was filleting my fish.....Thanks Buddy!!!! lol


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey 3 flounder is still a great dinner. Thanks for the report.


----------



## ShawnP (Sep 15, 2015)

Anthony Someone had to catch the bigger ones on your rig.


----------



## RoccoS (May 4, 2014)

Welcome to Pier and Surf pal........


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

ShawnP said:


> Anthony Someone had to catch the bigger ones on your rig.


Dude you could have had an awesome nickname and went with that?
Almost as bad as the flounder you lost lol.

I'm sitting out now drum fishing with War machine and we have caught about 13 sharks and a ray. War machine got a 18 inch flounder


----------



## ShawnP (Sep 15, 2015)

Ha yea couldn't figure it out today. Can change the name later. Someone was slow to the net for me. It's my story anyways.go figure Not a single hit on king rigs all day.


----------



## RoccoS (May 4, 2014)

ShawnP said:


> Ha yea couldn't figure it out today. Can change the name later. Someone was slow to the net for me. It's my story anyways.go figure Not a single hit on king rigs all day.


Have you heard of the little boy who cried wolf? Well, today was the story of the little boy who cried net! That's my story anyway......lol


----------



## War machine (Sep 7, 2015)

War machine on the board with a red. A lot bigger than the flounder in my cooler today.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Mine was still bigger


----------



## RoccoS (May 4, 2014)

War machine said:


> War machine on the board with a red. A lot bigger than the flounder in my cooler today.


LOL.........Payback is coming this weekend!!


----------



## tlong2002 (Oct 20, 2010)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> View attachment 16448
> 
> Mine was still bigger


Boys why are you taking pictures of those baby reds?


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

That's some crazy spot patterns on that one.


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Awesome fish! Multi-spotted one off of Springmaid as well?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

dlpetrey said:


> Awesome fish! Multi-spotted one off of Springmaid as well?


Yeah wood and picnic table looks like Springmaid to me.


----------

